# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  DXN Helping People's Business

## Vic Bonto

Hi to Everyone,

I would like to to share with you with a company that I believed in. 
Which helps me a lot and my family especially with regards to health.

My reason of sharing this information is help more people to have time and financial freedom.
This is vehicle that I know and I believed in that we can achieved that goal.

The Company is DXN, it is daxen mean honesty, integrity and trustworthy. Anyone who would like to be involved are encourage to have these character.
It started in Malaysia, 1993, here in south africa in 2011, now it is available in more 160 countries. One world One Market.

Main product is Ganoderma, they called it as king of herbs, research says it cures all, already use by human being even before Christ.
We have fast moving lingzhi coffee, ganozhi toothpaste and others. We also have the products that every man want to have especially those who have wife that already complaining ;-).

Feel free to visit my blog site DXN South Africa
For main website worldwide visit DXN

You may watch this short video 



You might say, this is not for me, I also say that because I my mindset was to work for someone but just recently that is not my purpose in life. 
I have a gift, all of us have a gift to help, it is only depend on us individual if we are going to use it.

In our success team we provide training and education, self education.
Many people don't care or forget about their health, they just keep working for living then later on they will spend their savings for their health.

To all your queries, feel free to reply with this post.


To your success,
Vic Bonto

----------


## adrianh

> My reason of sharing this information is help more people to have time and financial freedom.


Rubbish, you are sharing it so that you can make money from us with you MLM scheme.




> This is vehicle that I know and I believed in that we can achieved that goal.


Your goal...




> The Company is DXN, it is daxen mean honesty, integrity and trustworthy.


In what language?




> One world One Market.


Explain that to North Korea.




> Main product is Ganoderma, they called it as king of herbs, research says it cures all, already use by human being even before Christ.


What research, show us the double blind studies.




> We also have the products that every man want to have especially those who have wife that already complaining


What is the wife complaining about and what does her complaining have to do with your herbs?




> I have a gift, all of us have a gift to help, it is only depend on us individual if we are going to use it.


What does this have to do with your herbs?




> In our success team we provide training and education, self education.


So what exactly will you teach us?




> Many people don't care or forget about their health, they just keep working for living then later on they will spend their savings for their health.


Yes, so will your herbs cure cancer and save me if I have a heart attack?
Come on, show us the research!

Great, I replied to your post, so how about some answers to my questions and your thoughts on my observations.

----------

David McG (18-Sep-15), pmbguy (17-Jul-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> One world One Market





> Explain that to North Korea


Love it!

----------


## Vic Bonto

> Rubbish, you are sharing it so that you can make money from us with you MLM scheme.
> 
> I am not here to make money from you guys, if you think you don't need the products and the system, no problem, its not for all, only those who want to be healthy and have an additional cash flow.
> but those who are using the product we have my myself helps a lot, it reduce stress. As an engineer daily I worked on computers so I already having eyeglasses before, if i don't wear it i always have headaches but now no more.
> Also for my wife we always rush to the hospital due to her allergy her body become bloated, she was not able to breath when allergy attacked, which very inconvenient for her and also for the family but now no more.
> 
> Your goal...
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a doctor to answer all medical issues but what I knew is that the products, helps my family, helps a lot of people that is also why I want to share it to everyone.
Also aside from that I am getting paid using the products even I don't sell it.

----------


## Vic Bonto

and also with regards to cancer,
I know two person personally,
Martha Matubako is having a cancer, her doctor already told her, that if she want to be fine, she need to go out of the country and look for some better doctor and medication.
She is from Rustenburg. She already stopped the medication from the pharmacy and when she know about dxn products she started to use it. When first time I met her, her face was dull and sad because of her condition, but now she is happy and with positive outlook. She now started helping people especially with cancer.
Also one lady, Hannie,  I met from Mafikeng, she has a breast cancer, according to the doctor she already had a terminal cancer. She already been dead last 2011 because that is what her doctor told her. But she didn't give up, she look for a solution and she found dxn products and do her research and immediately started to take the products, now already 2014 she is still alive and happy.
I can introduce you to them or give to you their contact details if you like to. Those are only some of people here in south africa but we have similar and related experiences worldwide.

if we know people with similar scenario, especially what if those kind of health problems to our love one,that can help them. do we think that it is rubbish? 
I do understand you, because sad to say there are some rubbish products out there and uses MLM as a system or business model they use to distribute.

With regards to business model, MLM, in DXN alone there are already people have changes their life, from rugs to riches. They are now enjoying time and financial freedom. Even they dont work, they still getting an income. They can now have more time with the things they love, spending quality and quantity with their family. They are traveling to places they like. Helping unfortunate people. I don't know what is important or vital for you, but MLM is the vehicle that we can use, we we do it right.
MLM is the only platform that i know that treat everyone equal. But in reality it is unfair if you are black or white, there are different opportunity. if you are young or old, it comes with different opportunity. If you are not able to finish metric your opportunity is different from those degree holder. But in MLM, everyone is equal, it doesn't matter if you are young, old, man, woman, blind, with disability, degree holder, white, black, colored, as long as you are willing to learn skills needed. 
Also one thing I love in MLM, here when you performed well, the company is willing to pay you more, and they will celebrate your success but outside especially in corporate world, what happen when you perform? 
I have a video on this page that you can watch why Network Marketing is a better way Network Marketing 

Here we are helping each other to grow and be successful.

----------


## Vic Bonto

DXN Business Opportunity is briefly explain in this video

----------

